# Professional Artisan Bread Class



## tubaguy63 (Dec 18, 2003)

I am looking to open a bread bakery and would like some quick formal training to supplement my amateur experience.

So far, the only option I can find is through King Arthur Flour. (any reviews on their class?)

Thank you!


Matt


----------



## donkey_farmer (Sep 4, 2006)

I have never taken any classes. Ironically it's because I am always working when they are being done. I know that Jame MacGuire teaches some, and He has evaluated my bread twice and within no time the Quality of my bread doubled. Some say his bread is the best they have ever tasted. True flavor.
Jeffry Hamelman is a certified Master Baker and he runs the program. They also have some great DVD's. You should check it out.

DF

P.S.

for a few grand you could probably even get James to fly out for help setting up.................


----------



## macycake (Sep 25, 2006)

San Francisco Baking Institute offers 5-day artisan bread baking workshops.


ARTISAN I

You will become familiar with the terms short mix, improved mix and intensive mix while learning what types of flour you should be using and the proper mixing techniques for every bread imaginable. You will gain an understanding of the relationship between mixing and fermentation, through demonstration and discussion.

Learn how you can completely change the profile of bread by adding an additional ingredient such as butter or sugar. Acquire overall knowledge about the most common preferments used in bakeries today while you see and taste how they effect breads differently. Get started in understanding and using baker's math—an invaluable kitchen tool that will make you a more efficient and responsive baker.

We use the classic baguette to teach the fundamentals, but you will also learn to make Rye Bread, Whole Wheat Bread, Multigrain Bread, Pan Bread and Braided Egg Bread. The skills you learn in this class are directly applicable for a position in a professional bakery or for a serious home baker. When you finish this class, you will be able to write recipes instead of following them! 


ARTISAN II

Artisan II takes you full speed ahead into the world of sourdough bread. To become a truly skilled baker, you must learn how to control sourdough and not let the sourdough control you! Unravel the complex world of wild yeast and bacteria as you learn how to start your own sourdough starter, adjust the feeding schedule to maximize the quality of the bread and take your own version of the starter home. You will experiment with different styles of starters and fermentation to achieve the flavors and characteristics you desire.

The extensive hands-on portion of this 5-day workshop will include sourdough breads made with liquid and stiff starters, Olive Bread, Raisin Bread, Ciabatta with a poolish and many other favorites. On the last day, you will mix a batch of sourdough by hand using the starter you created on the first day of class. If you are serious about becoming a better baker, this is a class that you do not want to miss! 

ADVANCED BREADS

Advanced Artisan Breads is designed for experienced bakers interested in refining their skills and deepening their overall knowledge to become even better at their craft. During this illuminating workshop for those who love their profession, you will learn about and practice a variety of interesting breads using advanced methods.

You will experiment with ways to fit new breads into an existing product line with fresh techniques such as sourdough to make sweet breads and miche using high ash flour and 230% (!) starter. Whole grain breads will be produced using whole grain starters and no white flour. You will work with difficult flours such as rye and spelt. Retarding techniques will be demonstrated with Baguettes and Ciabatta - retarded before shaping, and Whole Wheat - retarded after shaping.

Because this more advanced class is not designed for beginning bakers, students need to have taken Artisan I and Artisan II or have extensive experience and a thorough understanding of the baking process, including science and terminology. Experienced bakers will be inspired by the newfound understanding and marketable skills they take away from this seminar!

WHOLE GRAIN BREADS & SPECIALTY FLOURS

During this intensive, hands-on workshop, students will learn how to bake with whole grains and specialty flours. Technical characteristics of specialty flours such as buckwheat, spelt, and semolina will be covered, along with precautions to take when using them. A variety of breads will be baked each day, including Flax Seed Bread and Pear-Buckwheat Bread. Students will learn how to consistently work with whole grain breads in a bakery environment to satisfy the growing customer demand for these products. The class will discover whole grain yeasted preferments and how to work with sprouted wheat. In addition, each student will build a sourdough culture using whole grain flours to be used in final dough by the end of the week. Beginners and experienced bakers alike will be inspired as they learn an array of new breads and different shapes.


----------

